# blown electronic batt. fuse?



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

the other day i hit the power window button and the radio, clock , and auto seatbelts went out and the airbag light came on. the electronic battery fuse was blown and when i replace it it blows right away or sometimes blows after a driving for a short while any ideas?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

timo said:


> the other day i hit the power window button and the radio, clock , and auto seatbelts went out and the airbag light came on. the electronic battery fuse was blown and when i replace it it blows right away or sometimes blows after a driving for a short while any ideas?


These kinda of thngs can be a real bitch to find sometimes ,It sounds like you have a short, probabaly in the window motor , since it blew when you went to use it. I would start be visually inspecting the wires where they go between the body and the door to make sure none of them are bare.however I would ventue to say that the problem would be in the door.maybe the switch.You could try giving the switch a few good smacks .
Anyway if you dont see anything visualyy I would start at the window motor and unplug it and the see if the fuse blows.From there, start the process of elemination with all the items on that circut.
Hope this makes since...Good luck!


----------

